# Basic Mini Cheese Balls And Beyond!



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 9, 2020)

8 oz. Cream Cheese, room temp
2 Tbsp. Butter, room temp
2 tsp. fresh Lemon Juice
dash Worcestershire Sauce
dash of Hot Sauce (I didn't have any, so I used a pinch of Cayenne Pepper)
1/8 tsp freshly ground Black Pepper

Chuck it all into a mixer, Stand or Handheld, and blend until smooth

That's the basic part, now comes the different flavors ...

Divide the Cream Cheese mixture evenly between three bowls

Bacon & Ranch - stir in 2 oz. shredded Swiss Cheese and 1/3 Tbsp. dry Ranch Dressing Mix to the Cream Cheese mix; in a separate bowl, mix approx. 5 oz. finely crumbled Bacon (I bought pre-made Bacon Bites in the Salad Dressing Aisle) along with 1/3 Tbsp. dried Parsley, set aside 

Garlic & Herb - stir in 2 oz. finely grated Parmesan Cheese to the Cream Cheese mix, 1 Garlic Clove finely minced, 3/4 tsp. dried Oregano, 1/3 tsp. dried Parsley, a good pinch each of dried Thyme, Dill Weed, Basil and fresh ground Black Pepper; in a separate bowl add about 1/3 C. dried Chopped Chives (fresh is fine too, whichever you have), set aside

Toasted Pecan & Dried Cranberry -  stir in 2 oz. Sharp White Cheddar Cheese to the Cream Cheese mix; in a separate bowl mix 1/3 C. each finely Chopped Pecans & Dried Cranberries, set aside

NOW,
line a rimmed sheet pan with some foil; using a teaspoon disher aka cookie scoop; scoop out equal amounts of the Cream Cheese Mixture from each bowl in to their accompanying "dip", coating each cheese ball well. 



Shape/roll each in your hand to fairly uniform balls.  Place them all on the sheet pan, and cover tightly with another sheet of foil.  Stash in the `fridge for at least one hour, longer is best and serve with either a Pretzel Stick stuck in each Mini Cheese Ball or on a neutral flavored Cracker.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 9, 2020)

I wanted to add, ever recipe is simply someone else's ideas,
you should take the *Basic* and then make it your own!


Try: 
Bleu Cheese or any different cheeses for that matter
Pepitas or Pumpkin Seeds
Different types of dried Fruit that you like
The World is your Oyster, do with it what you like

For me, I thought that creating one basic Cream Cheese Base
and then going from there worked for a small amount of Appetizers
with a wide range a flavors


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 9, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> 8 oz. Cream Cheese, room temp
> 2 Tbsp. Butter, room temp
> 2 tsp. fresh Lemon Juice
> dash Worcestershire Sauce
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you KG!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 9, 2020)

Finally Plating …



I decided to add a paper doily to the platter 



and these were very well received, there were only
a coupla left at the end of the party.



I used one of these platters that my Mother gave me.  It's meant to be passed on by each Host/Hostess … really cool idea.


----------

